
Stephen Colbert: Asimov Would Have Been 100 Today - ChrisMarshallNY
https://twitter.com/StephenAtHome/status/1212740780890214401
======
ChrisMarshallNY
My favorite Asimov books were his "Science for the Layman" books.

He had a conversational style that could explain the most arcane content in an
approachable, vernacular fashion.

